# Hi from the UK



## *Sweet*Cheeks* (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to drop by and say hello,

I recently found this site while trying to find details of The Cosmetic Company Store in my area.

I've had a look round the forum and everyone seems very friendly and i'm really looking forward to getting to know people and learn some fantastic make up tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm Carly, i'm in the UK and LOVE MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## angi (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Carly! 

You'll find loads of great stuff, and friendly people here, so it's nice to have you with us.

I'm sure you'll spend many a happy hour here, so enjoy!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

Enjoy the site!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly!


----------



## nunu (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## *Sweet*Cheeks* (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for the welcoming replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really excited I came across this forum

x


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Carly!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around!!


----------



## mahonereh (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Carly, I'm Heather, welcome to the site! I'm fairly new as well, but everyone here is very nice. You'll be up to speed in no time!


----------



## *Sweet*Cheeks* (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, Thank you.

Look forward to speaking to you all and getting involved with posting


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2010)

welcome Carly! great to see another uk'er here!


----------



## britmacgirl (Feb 24, 2010)

cooee from another new brit!


----------



## Vanistar (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Carly!


----------



## mirauk (Feb 24, 2010)

hello dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



more from the uk...!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome Carly


----------



## Susanne (Feb 27, 2010)

Carly!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 1, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome Carly!


----------

